# The new exo terra tanks that are coming out at the end of the year



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

One is ultimate win and I am getting 2 of them and one is a major fail of all fails!

I got to see the new Hagen brochure on my travels and exo terra has a whole bunch of new products coming out soon.

They have a cool looking misting system called Monsoon. Plus a bunch of new big leafed plants specifically for tree frogs!

The one that I am most excited about is the new EXTRA TALL exo terra that is 90cm tall 90cm long and 45cm wide! It will be heaven for my white's and my red eyes.

The ultimate fail of a new product is the new NANO exo terra. It's 20x20x30cm! As if the 30 cube wasn't small enough! the stupid thing is they are bringing out a 20cm compact top for it too, really stupid!

But can't wait for the extra tall tank!:flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow that really will be cool!

I wish I had the room for something like that! That would cost a fortune to plant but would look the shi*

The nano tanks would have been perfect for my gecko hatchlings, or froglets...so maybe not an epic fail. 

:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

A tall?! That's awesome. I feel like upgrading!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

What's the monsoon like? Have u seen it in action


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats 1 huge viv! im surprised they dont produce more large vivs


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

The nano would be suitable for Tarantulas


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

aussiesk8 said:


> The nano would be suitable for Tarantulas


 As I've said elsewhere, I'm very disturbed by the nano trend- and even more disturbed that it is promoted by magazines like _Practical Fish Keeping_. It may work for some small fish, and some small inverts- but for frogs? Really? But that's how exo are marketing it...:devil:


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

wow, big viv!!
i don't even want to know the price tag on that baby!
but it would make an awsum center piece


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a brilliant size that 3ft one!
Bet it will cost an insane amount with it being ET! :devil:

Looking forward to seeing this though


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As a keen freshwater invert hobbyist originally (I'm the guy who owns UKShrimp. lol), I HATE nano tanks, and HATE the fact that certain magazines push them as ideal homes for freshwater dwarf shrimp! They're a total pain!

As others have said though, maybe nano exos would be ok for bugs, I know folks keep phasmids in smaller than that for example. So long as they don't market them as been perfect for frogs....

As to a 90cm x45cm x 90cm glass terrarium, good luck getting hold of one! They already have trouble with stuff smashing on the way to the shops as it is... lol Now if they have wised up and used THICK safety glass, you might get one, after all you can buy pretty big aquariums that are made of thicker glass.

Ade

PS. Uhm Dan, I thought Exos were cheap... Try a ZooMed if you want an expensive one. lol


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

i echo what wolfenrook has just said about them smashing!!
I had a 90x45x60 delivered last year and it had smashed quite dramatically (the box looked fine, it just rattled when it was moved lol), the company i got it from said it was a huge problem with the larger exos and he wouldnt recommend getting another one!!

i eventually managed to get mine off my local rep shop who were selling off their display exo's :2thumb:
but i really dont know how they will stop them from smashing.....ooooooooooooo heres an idea for them..........pad the boxes better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

There is a video on YouTube off the monsoon mist system,

Looks cheap and tacky to me- best off with a mistking or Dartfrog system.


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Are they going to be released in the UK though?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

the nano ones would be fine for most small-mediums tarantulas and scorpions, assassin beetles, things like that, not sure any vertebrates would really be able to use them for life, but honestly I've seen smaller enclosures used for Hyla versicolor in America, just cruel IMO.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

philbaines said:


> There is a video on YouTube off the monsoon mist system,
> 
> Looks cheap and tacky to me- best off with a mistking or Dartfrog system.


Yeah I got Mist king, and I also had an exo Terra delivered ages ago luckily it arrived in one piece but was very surprised it had literally no padding or protection in the box so defiantly gonna be a problem


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

if you get your tanks from aquatics online, they are super packaged and cheap. My latest cost less than £70 delivered! They tape the inside doors shut, then wrap the box really well in bubble wrap, then it was put in another box that had been doubled up...the guy rolled it out of the truck much to my horror, but it was all in one piece and the inner box was not even bashed a little bit!!! :no1:
I wont be buying my tanks anywhere else from now on.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've seen the Monsoon system it has some real dissadvantages firstly you're stuck to a small built in reservoir so will need constant filling. The nozzles are held into the viv with suction cups so likely to spring off and out of position like the lucky reptile ones do, the nozzles have a very narrow spray cone so just soak a small area, and worst of all it's going to retail at £170!!!!! The trade price on them is more than one of my systems.

As for the larger terrariums it's not just the smashing in transit that would concern me but the overall build quality. The smaller vivs are bad enough for falling apart, black silicone just does not stick to plastic and the weight of 80x45cm doors hanging on plastic pins :gasp:

The nano terrarium is available in the UK but I think it'll be a while before the bigger ones get here.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Those misting systems I imagine you're just paying for a label.

The tanks? Meh. Just build your own.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw the new range at Hamm and the small ones are so tiny I would not put any thing in them and the doors have loads of play on them when locked I was not impressed. The misting system looked ok but there were better ones available there


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> As I've said elsewhere, I'm very disturbed by the nano trend- and even more disturbed that it is promoted by magazines like _Practical Fish Keeping_. It may work for some small fish, and some small inverts- but for frogs? Really? But that's how exo are marketing it...:devil:


I agree. When housing any animal I always consider how much space it would use in its natural habitat. Although this is impossible to replicate in captivity, it's still worth considering. I don't think any exotic pet would be restricted to 6litres of space for it's whole life as in the case of the ET nanos.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice necro bud, the last post on here was from 2010. lol

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it's an old thread but i've seen the 90/90/45cm, the 20/20/30cm, and the 20/20/20 in shops and there tiny huge. What would you put in a 20/20/20 tank?
Also the 90/90/45cm retail at around £300. It's a lot cheaper to buy a wooden one and fully seal it.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Not a big fan of Hagen tbh. To me , they have thrown away support of hobbyists and independents and gone for the " Big advert/big retail chain route. 

If you want to be chained then "Go Hagen" 

Chris


----------

